# [OT] der jährlich wiederkehrende ..

## equinox0r

... Festivalthread ..

Na, auf welche Festivals geht Ihr dieses Jahr so?  :Wink: 

ich persönlich werde auf dem Feuertanzfestival sowie dem M'Era Luna zu finden sein.

Grüße

equi

----------

## b3cks

WACKEN!!11!1!!1elf!   :Twisted Evil: 

...und vielleicht noch Party-San.

SCNR!

PS: Ist der Thread nicht etwas spät? RAR und RIP waren doch schon. Genau wie "Rock am Deich" und Hurricane steht kurz vor der Tür sowie "Omas Teich"...

----------

## equinox0r

jaja und wgt war letzte woche auch .. ich weiss -.- schande über mich ..

----------

## ScytheMan

Ich werde vermutlich auf

Eisenwahn www.eisenwahn.de

Up From The Ground www.upfromtheground.de

gehen. Das wars dann auch schon für dieses Jahr :'(

----------

## pawlak

Ja, werd auch an Wacken anzutreffen sein. Werde wohl auch wieder den SuSE Tux mitnehmen und auf dem Auto aufstellen (damit ich das Zelt vielleicht wiederfinde). 

Wird wieder ne sehr feine Woche. Mehr Festivals sind allerdings nicht drin, zwecks Geld und vor allem zwecks Zeit.

----------

## misterjack

Party-San alles andere ist zu langsam   :Twisted Evil: 

edit: yeah, mein 666. beitrag  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b3cks

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Party-San alles andere ist zu langsam  
> 
> edit: yeah, mein 666. beitrag 

 

Fährst du über Bremen und nimmst noch zwei Leute mit?  :Very Happy: 

@pawlak: Gut, wenn ich dich finde, geb ich dir einen aus, hehe...

----------

## franzf

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> edit: yeah, mein 666. beitrag 

 

Super!

Richtig cool wärs gekommen vor drei Tagen  :Razz: 

----------

## Inte

Ich geh zum GentooSummerCamp!!111EinsElf

Vielleicht gibt es sogar Karaoke?!? Dann benennen wir es spontan in GentooSummerFestival um.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## energyman76b

auf gar keines!

Festivals sind für teenies und Leute, die sich gerne in hygienischen Katastrophen suhlen!

----------

## b3cks

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> auf gar keines!
> 
> Festivals sind für teenies und Leute, die sich gerne in hygienischen Katastrophen suhlen!

 

Du gehst zum lachen auch in den Keller, oder?

Festivals sind in erster Linie dazu da, um mit Freunden sehr sehr viel Spaß zu haben, andere Verrückten zu erleben und zu seinem Geschmack passende Musik zu hören, wobei man je nach Wahl, auch noch seine Lieblingsbands sieht. Einfach mal eine andere Welt erleben. Ist fast wie eine Reise nach Asien machen. Das mit den Teenies trifft zum Großteil nur auf die neumodischen Uberkommerz-Festivals zu. Und der Hygienestandard, der heutzutage so gepflegt wirtd, ist eh schädlich für den menschlichen Körper. Ein paar Tage Dreck und Schmutz bringen niemanden um. Zumal es überall auf den Festivals sanitäre Anlagen gibt. Wir sind hier schließlich in Deutschland, da darf nich' mal 'ne Pommespude ohne fließend Wasser und WC vor Ort aufmachen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

Party.San oder Under the black Sun. Tendiere aber zu Ersterem (Wenn Secrets of the Moon spielten, wär' ich definitiv dabei *g*)

Vielleicht auch das Burg Herzberg Festival, für die progressive Herz-/Hirnhälfte.

Alles so eventuell dieses Jahr...

----------

## Nezzar

Also, ich gehe nicht mehr, sondern war schon. Beim Klassiker: Rock am Ring *duck*

----------

## Roff

Mera Luna...

----------

## Blood_Seeker

Hallo

Also ich werde definitiv an die "Metal Dayz" gehen, da die praktisch um di ecke sind.

Evntl. aber ich denke eher nicht   :Crying or Very sad:   gehe ich noch an das "Under the dark sun" in der nähe von Berlin

----------

## treor

die großen werd ich dieses jahr wegen geld mangel auslassse (das studentendasein hat hin und wieder doch seine schwachstellen  :Wink:  )

was ich versuche mitzunehmen wirds zappeduschter sein (hab ichs richtig geschrieben? bin kein schwabe  :Wink:  )

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

zum Wacken definitiv. Wenn ich noch wen finde zum Summerbreeze. Und dann vielleicht noch zum Dong

mfg Mathes

----------

## slick

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ich geh zum GentooSummerCamp!!111EinsElf

 

++

----------

## chrib

Also ich werde wohl nur auf dem einzig richtigen (TM) Festival sein, der Rheinkultur in Bonn, allerdings als fleissiger Helfer.  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fährst du über Bremen und nimmst noch zwei Leute mit? 

 

mmh, auto ist leider schon voll, sorry  :Very Happy: 

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   edit: yeah, mein 666. beitrag  
> 
> Super!
> 
> Richtig cool wärs gekommen vor drei Tagen 

 

Da kams cool, das Slayer nen neuen Song Punkt 6:06 Uhr rausgebraucht hat, zu hören direkt auf slayer.net

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> auf gar keines!
> 
> Festivals sind für teenies und Leute, die sich gerne in hygienischen Katastrophen suhlen!

 

Erstens kennst du dich definitiv nicht aus, da Teenies auf Festivals laut Jugendschutz nichts zu suchen haben und zweitens du noch nie da warst um die durchaus sehr große Altersspanne auf Metal-Festivals zu erleben. Nun denn, wenns dir Spaß macht mit Vorurteilen zu leben, dann lass uns bitte in Ruhe damit.

Zweitens "suhl" ich mich lieber in "hygienischen Katastrophen" rum anstatt Allergiengeplagt mich im Lebenskomfort eingeschränkt zu sehen. Das Immunsystem braucht nunmal Beschäftigung.

----------

## b3cks

Haha, irgendwie hat den Thread dieses Jahr noch keiner angefasst, also mach ich das mal. Ich verweile ab dem kommenden Mittwoch wieder auf dem W:O:A. Wer dort ein Treffen der Linux-Gemeinde abhalten möchte, kann sich ja mal melden.  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

/me war am 15.07. bei der Motorrad-WM aufm Sachsenring. Zählt das als Festival?

----------

## misterjack

Ich war schon ... auf dem With Full Force  :Smile:  Jetzt gehts erstmal 4 Wochen in den Urlaub

----------

## ScytheMan

wuhu alte threads auskramen  :Wink: 

bin dieses jahr aufm summer breeze :>

----------

## b3cks

Ich spiel mal Leichenschänder...

War schon auf dem RockHarz vor zwei Wochen, morgen geht es zum Wacken (zum Jubiläum das letzte mal) und nächste Woche Party.San. Wer sich wieder auf ein Bierchen treffen möchte > PN.  :Wink: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Dann spiele ich Spielverderber: Nix Festivals. Garnichts, nada, niet, rien, nothing.  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

Mmh, dieses Jahr nix, kam immer was dazwischen. Reinster Partysommer, naja vielleicht Summerbreeze, mal sehen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## schachti

Ich schließe mich Yamakuzure an.   :Wink: 

----------

## Kleinrechner

<- SummerBreeze

Ansonsten noch ein paar kleinere Konzerte im Herbst

----------

## Melekh

Aufem Summerbreeze werd ich auch zu finden sein.

----------

## SkaaliaN

State of Trance in Wuppertal & Mayday war ich schon, Syndicate kommt noch  :Wink: 

Qlimax steht noch nicht fest..

----------

